# Carl vs Karl



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Idea borrowed from Catsup vs. Ketchup poll

Refer to the name of the guy posting this if you want a little hint at what the right answer would be.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

With a K of course because K's rock :yes


----------



## Nonamia (Nov 8, 2003)

All I have ever seen it spelled with was a "C" until I saw your name. But now I wouldn't want it spelled any other way. :hide Someone does though. As of my post there is one vote for spelling it with a "C" it's probably someone named Carl. :lol


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

UltraShy said:


> Idea borrowed from Catsup vs. Ketchup poll
> 
> Refer to the name of the guy posting this if you want a little hint at what the right answer would be.


I spell it with a C. Sorry. =P


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Haha Karl looks cooler. Carl is so typical.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

i like the k better


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Carl vs Karl*



Nonamia said:


> All I have ever seen it spelled with was a "C" until I saw your name.


At least 95% of people will spell my name with a "C" unless told otherwise. Even I can only think of 3 other Karls:

Karl Marx
Karl Malone
Karl Rove


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Don't forget *C*arl Sagan. 

I voted with a K. That's your name. My name also starts with a K, so that's cool in my book. Plus, I'm in Germany right now.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

This is because I can spell konfusion with a K and I can like it


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I think Carl is better. Karl looks so German and evil.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That's krazeeeeee! making a poll on your name like that :roll :lol


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Carl vs Karl*



Zephyr said:


> I think Carl is better. Karl looks so German and evil.


Yes, it does look German just like my obviously German last name: Schubert. And, yes, I am evil. Fear me.


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

I have a few years of experience accurately separating the Kathys from the Cathys. You definitely sound like a Karl to me. :yes


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

I like it spelled with the "K".


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: re: Carl vs Karl*



UltraShy said:


> And, yes, I am evil. Fear me.


 :afr :hide


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: re: Carl vs Karl*



Zephyr said:


> I think Carl is better. Karl looks so German and evil.


 I think that the "K" is better for those exact same reasons...It's like, don't p*ss "Karl" off or he will go attack Belgium and Poland..."Carl" sounds like somebody's uncle who fixes VW Bugs, and is into sewing and plaid....He will have too many cocktails at a dinner party, and start reciting Walt Whitman's "Leaves of Grass".... :hide


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

The only "Carl" i knew was spelled with a C. He was my uncle but died from a brain tumor when he was 33 a few years back.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Carl vs Karl*



WinterDave said:


> Zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > I think Carl is better. Karl looks so German and evil.
> ...


That's true. Someone with the name of Carl I would have to, barring evidence to the contrary, assume is gay.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: re: Carl vs Karl*



UltraShy said:


> Nonamia said:
> 
> 
> > All I have ever seen it spelled with was a "C" until I saw your name.
> ...


That's interesting. I don't know who Karl Malone is, but when I see the name *K*arl, my first thought is "communist", followed by "evil".


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

That would be UltraShy. Evil Libertarian Communist, who will spank you if you disagree.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Karl with a K, as mentioned before it's gotta much tougher sound to it!! :yes


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Carl vs Karl*



OneIsALonelyNumber said:


> I don't know who Karl Malone is, but when I see the name *K*arl, my first thought is "communist", followed by "evil".


Karl Malone was a basketball player (I have zero interest in sports). http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karl_Malone


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: re: Carl vs Karl*



UltraShy said:


> At least 95% of people will spell my name with a "C" unless told otherwise. Even I can only think of 3 other Karls:
> Karl Marx
> Karl Malone
> Karl Rove


Don't forget Hot Karl.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: re: Carl vs Karl*



Inturmal said:


> UltraShy said:
> 
> 
> > At least 95% of people will spell my name with a "C" unless told otherwise. Even I can only think of 3 other Karls:
> ...


hahaha, "Hot Carl" is just so wrong.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: re: Carl vs Karl*



Inturmal said:


> Don't forget Hot Karl.


Yr so getting hate mail at 4am when I wake up from nightmares :lol


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Carl vs Karl*



Drella said:


> Inturmal said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget Hot Karl.
> ...


Wikipedia tells us more than we ever wanted to know. You know it's too strange when even Drella says so. Drella knows strange, as indicated by her most interesting avatars.


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: re: Carl vs Karl*



mserychic said:


> UltraShy said:
> 
> 
> > And, yes, I am evil. Fear me.
> ...


I don't fear the great German warrior. After all, he willingly chats with Mexicans like myself (then again, this seems awfully reminiscent of the Zimmermann's telegraph)


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Carl vs Karl*



orpheus said:


> mserychic said:
> 
> 
> > UltraShy said:
> ...


I've read on SAS you describing yourself as a dark-skinned Latino, though you sound like a generic white guy.


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: re: Carl vs Karl*



UltraShy said:


> orpheus said:
> 
> 
> > mserychic said:
> ...


I am dark-skinned, as in brown, not as in a pale-spaniard posing as a non-white. Andd you haven't seen one of the many photos I've posted here? And my generic white sound is an undercover thing. Just like you suppress your invective sounding German.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

It looks cooler with a K.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: re: Carl vs Karl*



orpheus said:


> Andd you haven't seen one of the many photos I've posted here?


Orpheus is a cutie!! :nw :nw


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: re: Carl vs Karl*



Penny said:


> orpheus said:
> 
> 
> > Andd you haven't seen one of the many photos I've posted here?
> ...


 :blush

Thanks Penny.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Carl vs Karl*



orpheus said:


> I am dark-skinned, as in brown, not as in a pale-spaniard posing as a non-white. Andd you haven't seen one of the many photos I've posted here? And my generic white sound is an undercover thing. Just like you suppress your invective sounding German.


Nope, I've never seen a pic of you. I checked your profile and I can't find any pics of you there. I rarely check that photo forum of SAS so I've surely missed many pics of many members by now.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I want to see a pic of orpheus and Karl please.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Carl vs Karl*



Strange Religion said:


> I want to see a pic of orpheus and Karl please.


Click on my profile and then click on "All Pictures by UltraShy". You find one head shot and one of an SAS meeting last year. I'm about 40 pounds lighter now than in those pics. If I look tall in the group pic it's only because everyone else there was around 5'6". I'm just an ordinary 6'0".

I just checked and according to the view count, basically nobody looks at them.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I have one (of Karl) I could post...


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: re: Carl vs Karl*



Strange Religion said:


> I want to see a pic of orpheus and Karl please.


uhm, i'll PM you a link. I shouldn't have ever posted my pics online. I suspect my brother knows that I use this website and I consider this site a sort of private diary. :lol


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

HAHA, I think you're safe. 

orpheus and Karl, both incredibly handsome men. I'm lucky to be surrounded by all this hotness.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

C simply because that's how my friend Carl spells his name.....

I could post a few pictures of Orpheus......Someday, you should explain your homelife so people have a better idea.....LOL I still laugh a the working like a.......But crying like a little...........boy......I don't want to get the thread locked and I'm sure it would. You should also tell the story when you were working with your dad in the yard.....Who others thought you were......


----------

